# Beards Styles



## Keesha (Jan 26, 2021)

The mouse tail beard


----------



## Pepper (Jan 26, 2021)

Gosh, I've never seen that.  My first reaction is it's hideous.  Looked again.  No no no no.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

Allow me to be William Shatner, for a moment... "_weird or what_"!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


>


With all the time that guy must spend grooming his beard, I would think he would have to walk through doorways sideways for fear of ruining all that work!  On the other hand, since he would not want to bump into anybody with that beard, social distancing will never be a problem for him.   

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Jan 26, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> With all the time that guy must spend grooming his beard, I would think he would have to walk through doorways sideways for fear of ruining all that work!  On the other hand, since he would not want to bump into anybody with that beard, social distancing will never be a problem for him.
> 
> Tony


All that type grooming. I bet he brings an umbrella everywhere he goes. Can you image how much snow a beard like that could hold?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> With all the time that guy must spend grooming his beard, I would think he would have to walk through doorways sideways for fear of ruining all that work!  On the other hand, since he would not want to bump into anybody with that beard, social distancing will never be a problem for him.
> 
> Tony


At least his style would stay fairly clean through the day.

I can't help but think about those that are thick and bushy and what's growing in them after three sit-down meals at the table consisting of bacon-n-eggs, spaghetti, and a thick soup!


----------



## Keesha (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 146377


The bird cage! ROFLMAO!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 146379


There'd be no serious, idle chit-chat with that guy! LOL!


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 26, 2021)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 146377


Grow your own football helmet!

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 26, 2021)

Keesha said:


> All that type grooming. I bet he brings an umbrella everywhere he goes. Can you image how much snow a beard like that could hold?


He would get so weighed down he would simply fall face-forward in the snow.

Tony


----------



## Keesha (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 146381


The more down-to-earth style of beard.


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> At least his style would stay fairly clean through the day.
> 
> I can't help but think about those that are thick and bushy and what's growing in them after three sit-down meals at the table consisting of bacon-n-eggs, spaghetti, and a thick soup!


Though I looked for some images with food in the beard, the ones I found were all too disgusting to submit people to here.  Sometimes, even I can get grossed out.   

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 26, 2021)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 146381


He really did come back and I'll bet He really is pissed! 

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

The Paul Bunyan beard


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 26, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> The Paul Bunyan beard


He doesn't have a mouth!  No wonder he wears that style beard.   

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

The Jethro Tull/Molly Hatchet beard!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 26, 2021)

The distinguished beard


----------



## Keesha (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Jan 26, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> He really did come back and I'll bet He really is pissed!
> 
> Tony


That’s pretty funny.


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm sorry...are we supposed to be looking at the beards?


----------



## Gaer (Jan 26, 2021)

Where were men that looked like this when I was young?

Please keep these pictures coming!


----------



## old medic (Jan 27, 2021)

Mine


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 27, 2021)

Keesha said:


> The mouse tail beardView attachment 146373


Well that is unusual!  Haven’t seen it before. I don’t absolutely dislike it


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 27, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


>


Wonder what he looks like when he gets up in the morning?


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 27, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


>


Ya...no!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 27, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


>


Surely he must sleep alone!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 27, 2021)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 146377


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 27, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> The Paul Bunyan beard


Too heavy for my liking


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 27, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> The Jethro Tull/Molly Hatchet beard!


Again, too much and too heavy for me. I would always be wondering what was lurking in there!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 27, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> The distinguished beard


Makes him looktoo arrogant


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 27, 2021)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 146382View attachment 146383View attachment 146385


They are (the guys) all very good looking. Like the last one’s beard the best!!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 27, 2021)

old medic said:


> Mine
> 
> View attachment 146416


I like it!  But would like it more trimmed just a wee bit more. Do you have a pony tail too?  That would make it look more evened out...and I do so love pony tails on older men if it suits them...and it would you!


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 27, 2021)

Nothing fancy here. Just glad the doctors were wrong when they said I'd never grow hair on my face again.


----------



## old medic (Jan 27, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> I like it!  But would like it more trimmed just a wee bit more. Do you have a pony tail too?  That would make it look more evened out...and I do so love pony tails on older men if it suits them...and it would you!


Dont get carried away girl... I'm a married man LOL..
And yes... about a foot long ponytail


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 27, 2021)

Interesting thread, Keesh

Nothing very outlandish in regard to mine

I *have* had it a few decades, however (that's gotta account for sumpm)



But, early on, the color was rather vivid



....and a bit Van Gogh-ish





Now?

Comparative to wood carvings

Craggy has become a nice word



I do clean up on occasion


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 27, 2021)

ROFLMAO!

Kathleen, your comments are a hoot!


----------



## Gaer (Jan 27, 2021)

old medic said:


> Mine
> 
> View attachment 146416


AND you play the banjo?  Wow!


----------



## Gaer (Jan 27, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Nothing fancy here. Just glad the doctors were wrong when they said I'd never grow hair on my face again.
> 
> View attachment 146448


Ohhhhhh Yeah!!!!!


----------



## Gaer (Jan 27, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Interesting thread, Keesh
> 
> Nothing very outlandish in regard to mine
> 
> ...


You're awesome Gary!!!!


----------



## Jules (Jan 27, 2021)

Some memories just stick forever. Even after 60+ years, I still can’t erase watching an elderly man with a straggly beard eating his porridge.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 27, 2021)

Jules said:


> Some memories just stick forever. Even after 60+ years, I still can’t erase watching an elderly man with a straggly beard eating his porridge.


Regarding moustaches, the one that stands out for me is the yellow nicotine stain below the nose from the cigarette smoke rising.


----------



## old medic (Jan 27, 2021)

Gaer said:


> AND you play the banjo?  Wow!


Yes maim I grew up playing old time Claw hammer Banjo....
aint good but have fun with it


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 27, 2021)

Gaer said:


> You're awesome Gary!!!!


Well.....toeing the dirt......OK.... I am


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 27, 2021)

old medic said:


> Yes maim I grew up playing old time Claw hammer Banjo....
> aint good but have fun with it


I have yet to hear a 'bad' banjo player


----------



## Keesha (Jan 28, 2021)

My brother played the banjo. He was a great guy. Died far too young.

Thanks to all the site members who showed us their beards.  Very nice.


----------

